# Probleme mit .bik-Videos



## Darussios (24. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Probleme mit Videos im bik-Format.
Wenn sie im dazugehörigen Game abgespielt werden ruckeln sie.
Lustigerweise tun sie das nicht wenn ich sie mit einem externen Videoplayer abspiele für bik Videos benutze ich zum anschauen den Bink Video Player und da laufen sie wunderbar ohne jegliche Probleme.
Ich möchte aber verständlicherweise die Videos auch im Game flüssig sehen können und net jedesmal raustabben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre zutiefst dankbar, wenn jemand hier eine Lösung posten könnte.
Thx im Vorraus
Mfg


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

Werden die Videos von Einer CD/DVD geladen?
Ist dein Rechner schon etwas in die Tage gekommen?
Fordert das Spiel deinen Rechner enorm?


Also für mich klingt es als ob die Videos nicht mehr genug Power bekommen damit sie flüssig laufen. Das Problem hast du ja nicht wenn du die Videos direkt über einen Player abspielst, weil ich ma denke das du da die Kiste nicht belastest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (24. Juli 2008)

Frage 1: Nein sie sind auf der Festplatte drauf.
Frage2: Der Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt und das Spiel um das es sich handelt, dass ich als Beispiel verwende ist auch älter.
Frage3: Nein das tut es nicht wirklich. Die Grafikdetails sind auf Hoch bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768. Das Spiel heisst Railroad Tycoon 3 eine Art Nebenbeschäftigung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Videos vor einem Szenario im Spiel selbst ruckeln.
Ich mache es so, dass ich dann aus dem Spiel raustabbe ich beende es nicht und kuck sie mir dann über den Bink Video Player an.

Anzumerken ist, dass das Battlefield 2 Intro flüssig läuft aber die Videos von Railroad Tycoon 3 nicht aber die Videos beider Spiele sind im .bik-Format.
Also entweder ist .bik-Video nicht gleich .bik-Video oder es liegt an den Spielen aber BF 2 ist eine Ausnahme bei anderen Spielen die Videos im .bik-Format nutzen, gibt es diese Videoruckler. Es sind allesamt ältere Spiele falls es damit etwas zu tun hat.


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

so dumm es auch klingt aber das Problem kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich glaub nen guter Freund von mir hatte mal genau dieses Ruckler Problem als wir Battlefield im LAN gespielt haben. Er hat das Spiel gestartet und das Intro hackelte wie sau. 

Kommt es vielleicht noch hinzu das dein Sound etwas verzerrter klingt?

Das Problem ist nur ich erkenne vielleicht die Symptome aber keine Ahnung wie das Problem zu beheben ist =/


----------



## Darussios (24. Juli 2008)

Der Sound ruckelt mit in der Tat.

Aber die BF 2-.bik-Videos ruckeln *nicht*.
Die .bik-Videos von älteren Spielen wie BF 1942 oder Railroad Tycoon 3 *ruckeln*.

Ich glaube es hat was mit den Spielen zu tun weil es kann ja net sein, dass sich die .bik-Videos aussuchen wann sie einwandfrei laufen und das immer beim selben Spiel die Dinger haben ja schliesslich kein Eigenleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (24. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal CS zocken während ich Stunden auf die Antwort warte denn es scheint ein komplexes Problem zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*unauffälig nach oben drück*


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

/Gratispush

denn ich kann ihm nicht weiterhelfen^^ need andere erfahrene Leute!


----------



## poTTo (24. Juli 2008)

MasterThardus schrieb:


> /Gratispush
> 
> denn ich kann ihm nicht weiterhelfen^^ need andere erfahrene Leute!




Da wir hier nicht bei HardWareLuxx im Forum sind und hier im minutentakt neue Threads erscheinen und so alte Threads Gefahr laufen verschütt zu gehen finde ich "PUSHEN" unangebracht. Es wird sich schon jemand melden wenn er eine "Lösung" zum Problem des TE's hat, da muss man nicht anfangen durch Doublepostimngs *böse zu TE gug* und pushen *böse zum Master gug* den Thread hier aufblähen.

BTT:

Die .bik videos, wie lange liegen die schon auf deiner Festplatte ? Weil das game ist ja nun ein wenig älter, evtl. Dateien beschädigt. Oder auf einer externen HDD, evtl. schwankt dort dein Datenstrom. hast schonmal probiert dei Files mit einem Bik-Player abzuspielen ? oder mal auf eine andere HDD zu kopieren und dort zu testen ob es ruckelfrei läuft ?

gruss
poTTo


----------



## Darussios (24. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Die .bik videos, wie lange liegen die schon auf deiner Festplatte ? Weil das game ist ja nun ein wenig älter, evtl. Dateien beschädigt. Oder auf einer externen HDD, evtl. schwankt dort dein Datenstrom. hast schonmal probiert dei Files mit einem Bik-Player abzuspielen ? oder mal auf eine andere HDD zu kopieren und dort zu testen ob es ruckelfrei läuft ?
> 
> ...



Das Game ist frisch installiert mit älter meine ich, dass es 2003 rauskam net, dass es seitdem auf der Festplatte liegt.
Ich habe schon gesagt, dass es mit dem Bink Video Player korrekt abgespielt wird und das ist ein Bik-Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe keine externe Festplatte falls HDD Festplatte heissen soll ich kenn net alle PC-Abkürzungen auswendig...


----------



## poTTo (25. Juli 2008)

also im Bink player laufen alles ruckelfrei, nur im game selber ruckelt es, naja bischen komisch, würde es da aufs Sopiel schieben.


----------



## Darussios (25. Juli 2008)

Hab ja schon die Vermutung angestellt, dass es nur bei Spielen zickt, die schon länger auf dem Spielemarkt existieren, denn das Battlefield 2 Intro läuft einwandfrei und das ist auch ein .bik-Video...


----------

